# These Are the Sad Remains of the Soviet Space Shuttle Program



## Capt. Vick (Jun 15, 2015)

These Are the Sad Remains of the Soviet Space Shuttle Program


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice find Jim.



Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2015)

Indeed. Hope their ICBMs are a little better looked after.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 15, 2015)

Meanwhile, in the centre of Moscow; this is a full scale training sumulator, although our Intourist (Russian Tourist Agency) guide attempted to convince us that this was _the_ Russian Space Shuttle, without success.







This is looking down the Moskva River, with the infamous Gorky Park on the right; the shuttle can be seen in the amusement arcade.






There's also a survivor at the Speyer Technik Museum in Germany.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, from what I have read the only one that actually made it into space was crushed in a roof collapse.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Jim. Awesome find for sure


----------

